# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Balmain A/W 2017/18 fashion show at Paris Fashion Week 02.03.2017 x11



## brian69 (3 März 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (3 März 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

